# Rib Cook Off Columbus Ohio (Sunbury) Sunday July 21st



## radioguy (Jun 21, 2019)

This is a very friendly, low pressure competition.   

My church holds a rib cook off each year in Sunbury, Ohio. This is a different type of competition. We do it in conjunction with a concert on the square, to serve the local community.  We do not do it to make money rather to show the love of Christ and outreach to our local friends.  

This is a rib cook only, no entrance fee,1st Prize $300 and Trophy, 2nd Prize $100, 3rd Prize $50. Ribs are supplied by the church, all you provide is your spices, supplies and time. 4 rib bones are submitted for judging, we have some local chefs judging and city officials.  The date is Sunday July 21st, rib turn in is 5pm, results and concert at 6pm 

All we ask is that you cook as many racks as you can comfortably serve. The church takes donations for tickets. You as a participant accept no cash just tickets. This is a very friendly competition, you can get your feet wet in a comp type environment. We have commercial caterers and food trucks competing with backyard guys on their webers / gassers....pretty cool. 

This is our 3rd year, we had 12 teams the first year, 24 teams last year. For some reason we are struggling getting participants this year. It is a really fun day, we all share an appetizer while our ribs cook. 

If you are interested send me a PM and we can further discuss, send you the rules exchange info. 

Thanks, God Bless
RG


----------



## radioguy (Jun 25, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 25, 2019)

sounds like a fun time, just a little to far away though.


----------

